# New mh Carpets - very reasonable



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just ordered new carpets for the motorhome from an independent carpet shop in Lancaster £130 (incl VAT) for good quality hessian backed carpet.This includes bound edges and fixing studs.
Swift wanted £300!!

www.carpets4.co.uk


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Carpets*

Hi

Did your original carpets have fixing studs? If so, how did the firm know where to put the studs on the new set, or do you have to put the studs on with a gun thing?

The price looks excellent.

Russell


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

They've taken our old ones to use as a template and will put new studs in the same place as the old ones.
We took the carpets out of the motorhome but you can take the motorhome there and they'll messure up 'in situ'.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Forgot to say: they have the floor layout and dimensions of some MHs and can take orders over the phone and send them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we did the same thing with one of our local carpet shops, family run, about the same price.first set cost us £350.

cabby


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Kustom Sport Ltd (in Barnsley?) supplied the original carpets to Adria UK for our Twin since they don't have carpets on the continental version.

They said if we supplied the carpet they would bind and stud them for £60.

I got a good length of offcut dark grey carpet for £10 from a local shop and black press studs along with the tool to fix them from eBay. Using 1.5" apron webbing and the original carpet as a template the carpet was cut to size and had Sophie's mum go round the webbing with a sewing machine after I pinned it on.

Total cost £20 + bottle of wine for Sophie's mum!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Recently used that company for new carpets for my boat,we picked a brown colour that they are suppling to Lunar caravans for their 2012 model range.
They place the poppers where we wanted and they also made a pair of step mats for the cab of my Peugeot MH.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Steph said:


> Just ordered new carpets for the motorhome from an independent carpet shop in Lancaster £130 (incl VAT) for good quality hessian backed carpet.This includes bound edges and fixing studs.
> Swift wanted £300!!
> 
> www.carpets4.co.uk


Cheaper still in Redditch! 8) 
See here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19880-.html


----------

